# Pc auf Tv mit " echten 120 hz "



## Bullz (25. Dezember 2014)

Hi, gerade ein wenig am googlen gelesen aber ich tue mich sehr schwer weil, die Lügen mit " 10000 hz " nicht von den " echten Herz " unterscheiden kann. 

Möchte mir einen Tv zulegen den ich ab und an auch zum daddeln verwenden kann auf einem non Pro Niveau. 120 hz wie ich es von meinem Benq gewohnt bin wären schon sehr nice wenn ich dafür kaum einen Aufpreis zahlen muss.

Beim lesen sind mir die Sony BRAVIA KDL Tvs aufgefallen die einen Inputlag von 17 ms haben und damit für mich super ausreichend würden. Wie schaut es dann aber mit den 120 hz aus ?
Der KDL-60W855 hat folgende Schnittstellen.

4 x HDMI Eingang (ARC, MHL); LAN
3 x USB 2.0
1 x Scart
1 x Komponent; 1 x Composite
2 x Audio-In;1 x Audio-Out
1 x Kopfhörerausgang

Über HDMi @ 120 hz gibt es im Netz schon sehr viel wo gefachsimpelt wird. Es wird nicht offiziell unterstützt und wenn bringt man es nur mit " dirty Hacks" hin die Bildfehler produzieren / können. 
Welche "normale " Möglichkeit habe ich nun meine 120 hz auf meinem TV zu geniesen @full hd.


----------



## Stueppi (25. Dezember 2014)

Hehe, wie ich immer lachen muss wenn die Leute von "high Skill gamer Hardware" oder wie du von "Pro Niveau" reden (CS Profi Spieler spielen übrigens sehr oft mit einer sehr niedrigen Auflösung, so 1024x768, dazu mit in Ears Kopfhörer + die Sponsored Headphones drüber oder sogar nur um den Hals fürs Mic. "Pro Niveau" ist sehr puristisch).

TV's benutzen bildverbesserungs Technik für die hohen Hz Zahlen, laufen aber für gewöhnlich mit native 60Hz. Ob es native 120Hz TV's gibt glaube ich nicht, weil es nicht gebraucht wird.
HDMI hat eine begrenzte Bandbreite weshalb es die 120Hz nicht möglich sind, da musst du auf den neuen Standart setzen. 
Die einzige möglichkeit einen TV auf 120Hz zu bekommen wäre dann durch das übertakten der Hertz Zahl. Wirklich "Pro Gamer Neiveau" wirst du auf einem TV nie erreichen, höchstens Konsolenfeeling.

Ein Tipp, wenn du wirklich "High Level Pro Gamer Niveau" erreichen willst, nimm einen Röhrenmonitor mit 120Hz. Die sind verzögerungsfrei und haben kaum Inputlag. Praxistest: Sind Röhrenmonitore eine Alternative zu 144-Hertz-LCDs?


----------



## keinnick (25. Dezember 2014)

Lies doch mal richtig. Er schreibt "non Pro Niveau". Den halben Text und Deine Ausführungen über Pro Gamer hättest Du Dir somit sparen können.  Ansonsten liegst Du IMHO aber richtig mit dem was Du schreibst.


----------



## aloha84 (25. Dezember 2014)

Mein Tip für wenig Inputlag --> PRAD | Test Monitor LG 24GM77-B


----------



## Stueppi (25. Dezember 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Lies doch mal richtig. Er schreibt "non Pro Niveau". Den halben Text und Deine Ausführungen über Pro Gamer hättest Du Dir somit sparen können.  Ansonsten liegst Du IMHO aber richtig mit dem was Du schreibst.


HAHA, mist xD
Aber er wollte ja auch wissen wie es mit 120Hz bei TV's aussieht UND DAS habe ich ja auch beschrieben.


----------



## Ryle (25. Dezember 2014)

> Über HDMi @ 120 hz gibt es im Netz schon sehr viel wo gefachsimpelt wird. Es wird nicht offiziell unterstützt und wenn bringt man es nur mit " dirty Hacks" hin die Bildfehler produzieren / können.
> Welche "normale " Möglichkeit habe ich nun meine 120 hz auf meinem TV zu geniesen @full hd.


In dem Fall gar keine. Es ist zwar möglich 120Hz@1080p über HDMI zu jagen, aber nur wenn Sender und Empfänger Chips und die restliche Elektronik das mitmachen und vor allem das Panel nativ 120Hz unterstützt. Panel mit 100Hz und mehr gibt es genug, Fernseher die nativ aber auch tatsächlich ein 120Hz Signal verarbeiten  können gibt es im Consumer Bereich nur sehr wenige. Das sind ein paar Panasonic DLP TVs, ein paar Seiki 4k Modelle die bei 1080p mit 120Hz laufen und von Vizio noch ein spezielles Modell. Dazu kommen noch ein paar die zwar 120Hz verarbeiten, aber dann Frames skippen, der effektive Nutzen also = 0 ist.

Eine großartige Verbesserung ist es in beinahe allen Fällen sowieso nicht, da die Panel schlichtweg zu langsam sind. Wenn du noch warten kannst, dann würde ich erste Modelle mit Free Sync bzw. Adaptive Sync abwarten, denn das wird tatsächlich eine merkbare Verbesserung beim Gaming auf einem TV mit sich bringen. Die neue 2015 erscheinende Samsung Serie soll mit Displayport 1.2a/1.3 ausgestattet sein und Freesync supporten. Tearing ist nämlich mit das größte Problem bei Gaming auf einem TV und das wird damit ausgehebelt. Wenn du keine Zeit hast zu warten, ist der Sony keine schlechte Wahl, aber dauerhaft willst du auch nicht darauf spielen. Für ne Runde im Wohnzimmer ja, ansonsten wirst du aber ziemlich schnell wieder von deinem Monitor landen.


----------



## schadeschade (25. Dezember 2014)

herkömmliche hz angaben bei fernsehern kannst du vergessen. das ist nur billige frame-interpolation (zwischenbildberechnung).
komplett unbrauchbar in video-spielen da der input-lag dadurch enorm ist. also mehr oder weniger unspielbar.
erst wenn man bei einem fernseher die zwsichenbildberechnung abstellt lässt es sich zocken und das entspricht dann eben herkömmlichen 60 hz.

fernseher die nativ mehr hz schaffen sind mir nicht bekannt.

ps.: frame interpolation ist sogar in manchen filmszenen mistig weil sich um bewegte kontraststarke objekte leichte artefakte bilden.
wie der name schon sagt werden da nur zusätzliche bilder interpoliert. unbrauchbar von a bis z und eine reine werbe-verarschung.

ich habe die frame interpolation auf einem samsung und einem philips fernseher abgestellt, genauso wie die restlichen "bildverschlimmbesserer".



> Welche "normale " Möglichkeit habe ich nun meine 120 hz auf meinem TV zu geniesen



gar keine; fernseher sind nicht für spiele konstruiert sondern für filme.


----------



## Superwip (25. Dezember 2014)

Ich glaube es gibt schon TVs die 120Hz können aber mir ist kein konkretes Modell bekannt. Wie groß soll er denn sein?


----------

